# Visa status change



## popeye87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I did try a few searches to see if this topic had been covered but it came up unsuccessful, though have seen previous threads covering this topic so I know they exist!

Anyhow I came to Dubai on a visit visa, which is due to expire at the end of the week, I have found work and they have just sent me my employment visa (eVisa). 

The company is a large international company and have advised me that I DO NOT need to re-enter the country to change my status. 

The company have asked me to submit my employment visa, original passport and "cancellation or long term visa" to HR. I do not have a "cancellation or long term visa"...

Typical Dubai, everything is so convoluted and procedures that should be simple... well are not!

Thanks in advance for any advice,

opcorn: eye


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What is your nationality / passport??


----------



## popeye87 (Jun 3, 2012)

wandabug said:


> What is your nationality / passport??


UK citizen and Passport


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem - you do not have to leave the country if you hold a UK passport. Just give your company your passport / visa and they will get the visa status changed for you - only takes a few days.


----------



## popeye87 (Jun 3, 2012)

wandabug said:


> No problem - you do not have to leave the country if you hold a UK passport. Just give your company your passport / visa and they will get the visa status changed for you - only takes a few days.


Thank you for your response, much appreciated!

I thought this was the case, the part that threw me was about that "cancellation or long term visa" which I do not possess. I thought it may be 'Dubai code' for me to go to the ministry of interior or similiar to get a cancellation document of some sort 

Glad I posted on this forum, I do have to say when it comes to advise this forum is excellent!

Thanks again 

opcorn: eye


----------

